# Portishead on strike



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Wednesday 21st May 1975.
"Portishead radio has been on strike since 1300 BST on Monday (19th) but they must've come to some agreement because they started transmitting again today at 1900 BST. Good luck to 'em. I certainly wouldn't do their job for what they get. Or should I say got. About 2000 quid a year. Almost as bad as a technician with Marconi's."
Extracted from a letter to the Memsahib written while I was on Dalgleish's Oakworth.
The strike hadn't effected me all that much because we'd been in Port Kaiser (Kingston, Jamaica) loading alumina for Nema in Ghana and hadn't left until four that morning.
I'd completely forgotten about it, probably because it didn't effect me very much. 
Does anyone remember any other strikes by Portishead or if this one had any major effect on them?


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Hmmmm ....

Didn't even know they'd been on strike at Portishead - ever !

I was on leave then between Elbe Ore (bulk iron ore) and Clan Ramsay (bulk oranges) so missed all the excitement.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

i remember the strike in the mid 70's well.
we were off Brazil , with an O.M. who insisted everything go through GKA.
he wasnt too happy when i told him of the tape announcing the strike as he had to route through Rio.
the costs must have been drawn from his own bank account.


----------

